# Bow



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

Does anyone have a nice bow that they want to get rid of? I shot a Diamond Black Ice the other day now it seems I need a new bow. Please send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

bunch a bows for sale on the TBH board


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Not many bows shoot like the Black Ice.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Just for the record, as an extension of the Hunting forum, feel free to post bows for sale on the board.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

*WILL SELL MY BROWNING*

LET ME KNOW IF YOURE INTERESTED IN A BROWNING ILLUSION. I'VE HAD IT A LITTLE OVER A YEAR (IT'S AN 07 OR 08 MODEL). I CAN SELL IT WITH MOST OF THE ACCESSORIES AS WELL. IF INTERESTED, LET ME KNOW AND I CAN GIVE YOU MORE DETAILS. HERE ARE A FEW PICS.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

NOFNSUZIES said:


> LET ME KNOW IF YOURE INTERESTED IN A BROWNING ILLUSION. I'VE HAD IT A LITTLE OVER A YEAR (IT'S AN 07 OR 08 MODEL). I CAN SELL IT WITH MOST OF THE ACCESSORIES AS WELL. IF INTERESTED, LET ME KNOW AND I CAN GIVE YOU MORE DETAILS. HERE ARE A FEW PICS.


how much?? and what accesories are you selling with it?


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

*SPECS/ACCESSORIES*

I'M PRETTY SURE IT'S AN 07, SO I LOOKED UP THE 07 SPECS SINCE THE 08 SHOULD BE AS GOOD OR BETTER. IT'S RATED AT 319 IBO, 80%LETOFF, 31.4 AXLE TO AXLE, WEIGHS 4 LBS, HAS A 50-70 LB DRAW WEIGHT(I THINK IT'S A 29" DRAW). I INCLUDED A LINK TO BOW COMPARISONS AROUND THE TIME THAT I BOUGHT IT FOR REFERENCE. IT SHOOTS REALLY HARD AND HAS BEEN A DANG GOOD BOW FOR ME, BUT I LOST MY BOW LEASE AND I ALREADY HAD 2 BOWS, SO I'M GONNA PROBABLY GET RID OF THIS ONE AND GET ME A KAYAK. I'LL SELL JUST THE BOW FOR 500, BUT IF YOU WANT MOST OF THE ACCESSORIES WITH IT, I'M GOING TO ASK 750(DIAMOND 4 ARROW QUIVER, WHISKER BISCUIT, LIMB SAVERS, STRING LEACHES, IMPACT ARCHERY FIBER OPTIC SIGHT, TROPHY RIDGE STABILIZER, ADG CAMOUFLAGE CASE) I HAVE ABOUT 1000 IN ITAND IT'S LIKE NEW.

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2007-Bow-Reviews/compound-bows-short-axle-only.htm


----------

